# Kidney Grille Removal



## RJ (Dec 24, 2001)

Help: Has anyone got the instructions to remove the kidney grille? How do the clips work?


----------



## tlak77 (Aug 5, 2009)

this may help http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=47059&highlight=kidney+grill
you should mention what model, year you have that could help with responses.


----------



## RJ (Dec 24, 2001)

This is for my 2009 X5 whose grille is on the hood. I wanted to put a bug screen on the grille on the inside to protect the radiator as it is getting clogged up with bugs and I have also noticed damage to the grille fins from small rocks flying in through the grille. I have one installed on the 325i and works great. I have it "drapped" on the body part so that when I close the hood it is tight against the grilled. The radiator is in mint condition on the 325i from my simple solution. I may be able to do the same on the X5 as I have also found two holes in the "plastic casing" on the body where I can attach the cable ties to secure it to the household "fibreglass" window screen material.

Thanks for your response.


----------

